# It's done! Hahahahahaha!!!!!!



## jlb307 (Oct 15, 2007)

......for the most part.

The soundtrack for my haunt is complete! Just a little tweak or two and it'll be no kidding ready! Some of the bass needs work, as some screams and animals are setting off the lightning box.

But, I couldn't help but share. I used Audacity to make it using I don't know HOW many clips I've gotten from various folks over the last year, so I'm sorry I can't give credit where credit is due. Needless to say, if you recognize something you've posted, THANK YOU! Even my wife likes it! And she's a XMAS person!

Here it is, and please tell me what you think.

http://www.mediafire.com/file/okm15ik2t5y/Cemetery 2008.mp3


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

VERY cool !! came out great.Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

I agree - great job.


----------



## scarychery (Nov 22, 2006)

Awesome job, I absolutely love it! Thanks


----------



## FlyingScot (Oct 13, 2008)

Very nice! I lost a similar track I had made up to a drive failure earlier this year, I now how much work it is.

I love the changes in the audio scene as the track progresses. So many just play disconnected scary sounds. Yours puts clips together to make credible scenarios for the listener. I think that's so much more effective for a true haunt.

FYI, on my sound system some of the thunderclaps are too loud relative to the ambient noise and cause distortion if I have the volume up high enough for the other effects to be heard.


----------



## 69ProCuda (Sep 19, 2008)

Cool stuff. The thunder claps are a little loud making the speakers distort but I tried turning down the bass and it helped alot. Thanks for posting it.
Keven


----------



## pit (Aug 14, 2008)

JLB I love the sound track... I am having my first ever haunted house, I would like to ask for premission to use your sounds in my haunt?


----------



## jlb307 (Oct 15, 2007)

pit said:


> JLB I love the sound track... I am having my first ever haunted house, I would like to ask for premission to use your sounds in my haunt?


by all means, go right ahead.
as far as the bass output, i should have mentioned that some of the thunder tracks are jacked up and going to a single output for my lightning fx box.
when i converted it to an mp3, it combined all the tracks.
if anyone who uses audacity would like the original file, drop me a pm and i'll send you a link.


----------



## Coffindan (Aug 21, 2007)

I use audacity for all my musical recordings. It is a great and simple piece of software. Next year I hope to have my Halloween Rock project finished. Im doing all the recording through Audacity.


----------



## pit (Aug 14, 2008)

Thank you! 
I am still new to how I am to get it on my computer to make a cd of it and I am not even sure that can be done?. Everyone here at home has listened to it and thinks it would be a great use in our haunt.

I have a guy that is going to try and file it for me and make it work on our mp3 but I would like for him to burn it to a cd if he can tomorrow.
I will let you know how it goes, and thanks again for the perfect fit for our haunt.


----------



## Bohica (Oct 18, 2008)

Great Job!
Pit, any burning software will have the capability to burn the MP3's as an audio CD making it compatible with any cd player, computer/laptop, Stereo, car sound system.


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 6, 2007)

EXCELLENT job! "Cemetery 2008" will be spooking little kiddos at our house this Oct. 31! Thank you very much!


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

Thank you, thank you, thank you! I've just downloaded Audacity but haven't had the chance to play with it, let alone create something... You saved my butt!!


----------



## pit (Aug 14, 2008)

Bohica said:


> Great Job!
> Pit, any burning software will have the capability to burn the MP3's as an audio CD making it compatible with any cd player, computer/laptop, Stereo, car sound system.



Thank you,
My friend left and went back home to the uk and I was unable to get him to do this before he left. I am going to give it a try today myself. I would like to have it for this weekend forsure.

Thanks for the information!!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Just make sure your blank CD is for Audio or Music. Many CD Players won't accept a CD-R unless it is the audio type.

Dave




Bohica said:


> Great Job!
> Pit, any burning software will have the capability to burn the MP3's as an audio CD making it compatible with any cd player, computer/laptop, Stereo, car sound system.


----------



## ForbiddenDarkness (May 9, 2010)

Can someone please re-post this file for download?

Thanks In Advance
ForbiddenDarkness


----------

